# Why do people take T3 with clen?



## MrKeenan (Mar 7, 2012)

I see this a lot when I am researching clen. I can't find anything on why this is commonly used. Also, I read that T3 is purely catabolic, however I additionally read clen has the same effect? Can someone correct me on this? 

*As well, why do people not take stand alone cycles of clen?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 7, 2012)

Clen by itself is great.. t3 and clen together is just a great stack.. and if you're not on an AAS cycle, the Clen's anti-catabolic effects can help counter the catabolic effects of the t3


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 7, 2012)

T3 in small doses WITH anabolics actually helps you digest food better and burn fat, the anabolics help u keep muscle instead of burning it. Clen has a slight anabolic effect and has a stimulant effect. They attack fat/weight loss two different ways that's all.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 8, 2012)

MrKeenan said:


> I see this a lot when I am researching clen. I can't find anything on why this is commonly used. Also, I read that T3 is purely catabolic, however I additionally read clen has the same effect? Can someone correct me on this?
> 
> *As well, why do people not take stand alone cycles of clen?


 
Clen is used to increas metabolism, which helps burn more calories which leads to greater fatloss when dieting.

T3 is catabolic at high doses.  Using AAS is a must when using T3.

Clen is not catabolic or anti-catabolic.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 8, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Clen by itself is great.. t3 and clen together is just a great stack.. and if you're not on an AAS cycle, the *Clen's anti-catabolic effects* can help counter the catabolic effects of the t3


 

This is not true.  There is no proof except for Bro-science.


----------



## XYZ (Mar 8, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> T3 in small doses WITH anabolics actually helps you digest food better and burn fat, the anabolics help u keep muscle instead of burning it. Clen has a slight anabolic effect and has a stimulant effect. They attack fat/weight loss two different ways that's all.


 

T3 speeds up metabolism, it doesn't "help digest food better"

Clen is not anti catabolic and is not any way slightly anabolic.

They both do the same thing but in different ways.  T3 upregulates your thyroid hormones and clen is a bronchodilator which effects the central nervous system.


----------



## pieguy (Mar 8, 2012)

The one study everybody keeps quoting that says Clen is anabolic involved non-human test subjects and large doses, way more than we take for cutting purposes. I believe it was horses that were tested. 

That being said, clen makes me feel like a flaming sack of shit and I hate the stuff with a passion. I can't deny that it works amazing if you can tolerate the sides and drink ketotifen like it's water.


----------



## hypno (Mar 8, 2012)

^^^ sounds like you would be better off with the ECA stack than clen.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 8, 2012)

What would you suggest AAS wise for combining with t3? Test e? Sust 250?


Sent from Tebows asshole
 using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 8, 2012)

XYZ said:


> This is not true.  There is no proof except for Bro-science.



The proof is diet without Clen and diet with Clen you will save more muscle I have done both= bro science yes. But for me that is exactly what happend.


----------



## tinyshrek (Mar 8, 2012)

See I can't take eca cuz it makes me way to tweaky that's why I stick to Clen


----------



## blergs. (Apr 26, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> T3 in small doses WITH anabolics actually helps you digest food better and burn fat, the anabolics help u keep muscle instead of burning it. Clen has a slight anabolic effect and has a stimulant effect. They attack fat/weight loss two different ways that's all.



Perfect post man!
I agree totally.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 26, 2012)

pieguy said:


> The one study everybody keeps quoting that says Clen is anabolic involved non-human test subjects and large doses, way more than we take for cutting purposes. I believe it was horses that were tested.
> 
> That being said, clen makes me feel like a flaming sack of shit and I hate the stuff with a passion. I can't deny that it works amazing if you can tolerate the sides and drink ketotifen like it's water.





yeah clen turns horses into beasts.. it's also anabolic in mice.. 


It might be anabolic in humans, we would be needing to dose in mg or g instead of mcg to get that effect lmao


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 26, 2012)

t-3 clen is a great fat burner add a great diet to it and watch out.Iv done this couple times and i really liked it.T-3 will make your metabolism go hay wire.make sure you pyramid with t-3 so you wont rebound.Do clen 2 weeks on 2 weeks off as your receptors down regulate fast on it so take e/c/a stack while you are off of the clen.


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 26, 2012)

clean maid purpose was for Asama.i forgot to tell you that t-3 will burn everything it can get ahold of so as are a must as it is catabolic and will burn muscle.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 26, 2012)

aminoman74 said:


> clean maid purpose was for Asama.i forgot to tell you that t-3 will burn everything it can get ahold of so as are a must as it is catabolic and will burn muscle.



Yes, but Clenbuterol is a long-acting medication so it's use is limited, if any, in America. It's used in race horses, but not in humans. Why would you when you have Albuterol?


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 26, 2012)

Low dose t3 is great for bulking. Makes me hungry as a horse! 
Ha

Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G


----------

